# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  116 Центр боевого применения авиации

## Вячеслав74

Подскажите , как связаться с  116 Центр боевого применения авиации  по вопросам музея!!!!! не могу найти контакты!

----------


## Мелихов Александр

УПСИ : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------

